

Ask HN: What does a job-seeking start-up developer use for a "resume" today? - jdotjdot

I've always spent immense amounts of time on my resume, perfecting every line and making it look nice and crisp on one page.  But I've always had my resume geared towards big business and government, since that's where I've generally worked.  All of my programming work has been for myself or freelance, where I could simply show a project portfolio and didn't need to have a formal resume on hand.<p>Thinking about getting a job at a start-up instead of continuing work on my own, I realized that I don't know what passes for a resume these days in start-up-land.  Is a formal, crisp one-pager still required?  Is it Linkedin?  Do I simply send over my Github profile?  Is it basically a requirement to keep a blog now and self-promote?<p>The question arises from the fact that all of my programming expertise was outside the context of a formal job, so my one-page resume doesn't tell the "developer" story you'd expect.  On the otherhand, my Github isn't standalone, since most of the work I've done as been closed-source for clients.<p>What do you think?  Could you provide examples of what you've seen or what you give out?  Do you even use a resume?
======
ig1
Resumes are still the norm (but you should have github, linkedin, etc. as
well), but don't think that your resume can only contain formal work
experience.

Your resume is essentially a piece of marketing material advertising yourself,
you can put whatever relevant information on it that you want. Freelance work,
side projects, tech hobbies are all perfectly fine to put on your resume.

------
nemrow
Along with your resume, I think the most important piece is going to be your
cover letter. That is where you can explain your "developer story". You can
explain why your resume isn't traditional "business", and portray yourself as
an entrepreneurial developer. I am kind of in the same boat right now as well.
Best of luck!

------
amccloud
I built <http://resume.amccloud.com/> for myself.

------
sfrechtling
I've always liked the look of Coderwall (<https://coderwall.com/>)

